# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Question on Junk Silver

## Vessol

For the past 6 months I've been buying junk silver(pre-65 coins, particularly quarters and dimes at 90% silver). I've always bought it at a face value of 1.00$ for a lot(10 dimes, 4 quarters, etc)

I've actually been wondering, is this a good strategy? I'm not aware of the actual weight per individual coin and if I am getting my moneys worth by buying junk silver by a dollar face value. Anyone else here who buys junk silver have any tips or thoughts?

Edit: Found that a dollar face value is estimated at around .715 troy ounces.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Razmear

The coins melt value is currently about 31 times face value, so I think you've been getting a deal if your paying just face. Please share your source with me.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Agreed, where can I buy some at face value?

----------


## Vessol

> Agreed, where can I buy some at face value?


Well I've been buying it on ebay at face value, my last purchase was at 35$ with no shipping charges. I calculated that I'm effectively paying around 4-6 dollars over the cost of an ounce of silver for face value deals. However, when hedging in the fact that silver is increasingly currently exponentially(so much so that I fear it might be a bubble), I'm not too worried about that extra cost considering that it saves me time.

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://www.coinflation.com/






> For the past 6 months I've been buying junk silver(pre-65 coins, particularly quarters and dimes at 90% silver). I've always bought it at a face value of 1.00$ for a lot(10 dimes, 4 quarters, etc)
> 
> I've actually been wondering, is this a good strategy? I'm not aware of the actual weight per individual coin and if I am getting my moneys worth by buying junk silver by a dollar face value. Anyone else here who buys junk silver have any tips or thoughts?
> 
> Edit: Found that a dollar face value is estimated at around .715 troy ounces.

----------


## Indy Vidual

We are not on the same page:
Are you buying "1.00$ for a lot(10 dimes, 4 quarters, etc)", like in your first post?

----------


## Vessol

> We are not on the same page:
> Are you buying "1.00$ for a lot(10 dimes, 4 quarters, etc)", like in your first post?


Correct. I am buying junk silver at face value of a dollar. I'm a poor college student, so that's my only real investment option.




> http://www.coinflation.com/


Wow, thanks AF. I didn't know that about pre-82 pennies or pre-2011 nickles. I work as a cashier and I already check for pre-65 dimes and quarters, but I'll have to start checking pennies too for their date in my spare time!

----------


## Indy Vidual

I understand now, you are buying this amount "10 dimes, 4 quarters" and paying current prices.
See this "1.00$ for a lot(10 dimes, 4 quarters, etc)" is easy to misread, it looks like you are paying only $1.

----------


## cubical

> Correct. I am buying junk silver at face value of a dollar. I'm a poor college student, so that's my only real investment option.


No, he is saying he thought you said you were buying 10 pre 1965 dimes for $1. You were buying them for $35.

----------


## Vessol

> I understand now, you are buying this amount "10 dimes, 4 quarters" and paying current prices.
> See this "1.00$ for a lot(10 dimes, 4 quarters, etc)" is easy to misread, it looks like you are paying only $1.


Lmao, if I was buying a dollars worth of pre-65 coins at a dollar. I would've spent every last penny to my name buying that stuff up :P

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Wow, thanks AF. I didn't know that about pre-82 pennies or pre-2011 nickles. I work as a cashier and I already check for pre-65 dimes and quarters, but I'll have to start checking pennies too for their date in my spare time!


More than welcome, hope it helps!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Dupe post NVM

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## AZKing

> 2.  Do not fall into the trap of, "I NEED TO BUY NOW BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE".    We are in a metals bull market because of the USD$.    In 2008, when the market crashed, everything crashed - Including Gold/Silver.   QE2 is ending and there is a distinct possibility the metals will do a healthy pull back.   You might want to consider piling your cash and buying some actual bars/rounds as you get enough cash to pull the trigger... and wait for a pullback.     I have been slowly selling the past month to lock in profits.  In raw numbers...  10% of my metals holdings.


I disagree with that sentiment. Even if QE officially ends, I doubt Bernanke will suddenly see the error of his ways and stop doing what he has been.

----------


## Vessol

Jim Rogers said a few months ago that if silver reaches the triple digits then it would be a bubble. I believe there is some validity in this statement, certainly silver has exploded in value in just the past month alone. Regardless, I feel fairly comfortable in investing in it still as a hedge against inflation. I've also surprisingly gotten my mother into buying food, supplies, and silver instead of saving large amounts of cash.

Also, thanks for all the excellent info folks!

----------


## Ytrebil

> Jim Rogers said a few months ago that if silver reaches the triple digits then it would be a bubble. I believe there is some validity in this statement, certainly silver has exploded in value in just the past month alone. Regardless, I feel fairly comfortable in investing in it still as a hedge against inflation. I've also surprisingly gotten my mother into buying food, supplies, and silver instead of saving large amounts of cash.
> 
> Also, thanks for all the excellent info folks!


I think he added that if you see silver go to triple digits without the dollar falling then we're seeing a bubble because the fact is that silver is a hedge on paper money and if the paper money isn't "failing" that means a lot of people are speculatively buying silver.

----------


## MN Patriot

> Wow, thanks AF. I didn't know that about pre-82 pennies or pre-2011 nickles. I work as a cashier and I already check for pre-65 dimes and quarters, but I'll have to start checking pennies too for their date in my spare time!


I find a silver dime in my change about once a year. Probably some kid who found his dad's stash of junk silver and bought candy with it.

My 12 year old son just started saving pre-82 pennies. I told him to just go through all the pennies he has collected and save the copper ones. Right now each pre-82 penny is worth about 2 1/2 or 3 cents in copper. Just put them in a jar and keep them for about 20 or 30 years. Kind of a trivial investment scheme good for a kid to do. You never know, they may be worth something, like junk silver is today.

----------


## Travlyr

I agree with Mr. Jim Rogers. A silver bubble only makes sense if people renew their faith in the value of fiat money.

An economic bubble is formed when an excessive amount of money is invested in a thing that is worth less than the investment, right? The dot com bubble and the real estate bubble are two recent examples.

But a silver bubble doesn't really make any sense, at all. Silver IS money... real money. It is desirable, durable, divisible, portable, and scarce. 

Investing money created out-of-nothing into real money can hardly be classified as potentially forming a bubble ... a silver bubble is a stretch, for sure. 

Paper & bank computer entries are really just representations of money based on the faith that fire won't burn it, mice won't eat it, and/or the computers are sufficiently backed-up along with the trust that the people in charge of it won't steal it.

Paper and electronic money are desirable and divisible.Paper is durable - electronic money is not durable.Paper is portable, and electronic money is easily accessible through ATMs, so I guess that qualifies as portable.However, both paper and electronic money fail the scarcity test miserably, and scarcity is likely the most important trait for money because that qualifies it for the immutable  natural laws of supply and demand.

The bubble is in the fake stuff, imo.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> I disagree with that sentiment. Even if QE officially ends, I doubt Bernanke will suddenly see the error of his ways and stop doing the only thing that he knows how to do.I could go on.


That's my position exactly. The only way I'd sell my silver at this point is if every branch of the Federal Reserve were to close, every computer shut down, every printing press demolished, and a law were passed strictly forbidding anyone from even uttering the terms "fiat currency" again.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## WilliamC

Buy as much as you can afford  out of your cash flow.

Were I single, young and able to work my old hours I'd borrow money to buy PMs, but I've got kids and so am now adverse to risk taking.

IF you are able to hold onto to large amounts of cash WITHOUT being tempted to spend it on consumption then cash and PMs are what to hold onto if you don't have a home/property to sink wealth into.

----------


## Travlyr

> Another good read:
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/rei...ops+to+zero%29


The comments are more interesting than the article.




> I'll paraphrase Benn Steil of the CFR: "I don't think it's the beginning of a silver bubble. I think it's the end of a fiat currency bubble."

----------


## AZKing

> This could also be seen as a bad sign as the general populace buying could be considered a signal.


Normally I'd agree, however, all the Americans are selling off their gold while everyone else is buying.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## acptulsa

> The comments are more interesting than the article.


You found a gem there.

I think we should all have silver, and specifically junk silver, in store against the very real possibility that they won't be able to (or never intended to) 'quantitatively ease' the FRN back to sanity.  Without silver, the transition will be rough.  With silver, and particularly junk silver, we can in fact barter with the stuff and possibly force tptb's hand by getting people accustomed to real money.  Because to use it will likely cause them to love it.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Travlyr

> Bump...
> 
> Silver down vertically this morning.
> 
> Back to $30?  $25?



Indeed for sure. Do you have some of that worthless crap you would like to unload for $25/oz?

----------


## juvanya

Junk silver is good. I am a college student too and thats what finally got me into buying silver back at $28. Start with junk and throw in some other stuff like Eagles, rounds, and whatnot later. At some point, buy a gold coin. I cant recommend an exact schedule for this as I have not done it yet myself and it probably is different for everyone based on environment, personal income, and personal taste.

http://the-moneychanger.com/commandments.phtml

----------


## cindy25

your best chance at buying at face value is getting rolls of half dollars.  and remember that 1965-1970 halves are 40% silver (unlike dime/quarters)

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Maximilian American

I am still at BUY for physical

----------


## Vessol

> Down another 7% today.
> 
> I hope people read this thread and heeded the warning.
> 
> A lot more downward pressure to come.



And upward pressure after that.

Gold isn't dropping, silver will rise again.

Buy physical silver.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## BucksforPaul

> your best chance at buying at face value is getting rolls of half dollars.  and remember that 1965-1970 halves are 40% silver (unlike dime/quarters)


Where can I buy half dollars at face value?  Thank you for your help.

----------

